# I found an undeveloped film at the local thrift store: developing it?



## Compaq (Feb 28, 2012)

It's a fujicolor 200. It says to be developed in C-41 or CN-16 chemistry, which I believe to be the same (latter being fuji's own name for it?). Anyway, I don't know how to develop colour film. So I have three options:

- develop it in black and white chemicals
- send it in for development
- ask the darkroom leader to help me develop it

I have no idea how old this is, nor what's on it. I got it for free ("This isn't anything worth charging for!"), and I'm really curios as to what's on it. What do you recommend?


----------



## ann (Feb 28, 2012)

I would take it into a lab and ask if they can over develop about 25 % .  That is a guess as to time as it is generally a good thing to over develop old film.

As it is color film, it is hard to say that black and white chemistry will give you anything.

C-41 black and white film can be developed with black and white chemistry however, the results are a bit funky. Magenta looking and tricky to print,.


----------



## Kazooie (Feb 28, 2012)

As for what's on it, I'm betting 75% chance is of a big old man trying to look seductive.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 28, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> As for what's on it, I'm betting 75% chance is of a big old man trying to look seductive.


----------



## InnatelyKait (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd watch out if you take it in to be developed.  If it's something "dirty" you're the one who will be in trouble until proven otherwise.  So be careful if you choose to take it somewhere.  I'd have someone help you develop the film if possible.  The C-41 film is trickier to work with hand developing than just plain BW.


----------



## bhop (Feb 29, 2012)

Just a side note.. if you can develop b&w, then you can develop color.  It's just as easy and quicker.  You just have to pay more attention to chemical temperature.  Printing is a different story.  I just scan..


----------



## Compaq (Feb 29, 2012)

Well, know how and know how. I would be able to develop a bw film, but I won't say I in any way master the craft. As for the weird mysterious film, I'm considering giving it to my friend, that works at a photo store, and let him give it to the guys. That way he, at least, will know I didn't take the shots, should there be any crazy stuff on there (which I doubt..yet hope a little).

Anyway, I truly can't wait to see what's on it. How awesome would this be if it was a prank?


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 6, 2012)

InnatelyKait said:


> The C-41 film is trickier to work with hand developing than just plain BW.


If you have running hot water it's easy.  Maybe even easier than B&W...

I would send it to a lab or 1-hour place if you have any there.  I'd be tempted to just have them develop normally, but over-developing like ann said might be a good idea if it's old.

You could also get a small C-41 kit and develop it yourself.  It's not as hard as everyone makes it sound.  All you need is a thermometer and a 6-pack of beer.    (You probably won't even have time for a 6 pack - color is a lot faster than B&W (once you get the chemicals to the right temperature)).

Developing in B&W chemicals will work too, but it's far from ideal.  They will probably be impossible to print on an enlarger (you can't remove the orange crap).  It will have to be scanned, and converted to B&W.  You can get a pretty decent image though.

This is Fuji Pro 160S developed in HC-110, dilution B for 6 minutes:



02181101 by J E, on Flickr

Didn't convert to B&W, obviously.  Pretty much only did this to see what it would look like.  I did one roll and never tried it again.  I'll save my color film for color pictures, lol.


It scanned easily, but like I said - the orange base is still there, so I think darkroom printing will probably be impossible.


----------

